# Hey All, Its Loki



## loki (Nov 9, 2007)

My real name is Aaron, i do Sound and Visual, but i am also getting into lighting.

I Started out working for a school but now i am moving on and up to bigger and better things, i live in Victoria, Australia. I am 17.

My Hobbies are A/V, Venturers and Sailing.

Looking forward to helping out and learning from all of you guys,
Loki


----------



## soundlight (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Be prepared to be bombarded with many various questions. I will only ask one: do you/does your company/does your venue have a website, if so what is it?


----------



## Logos (Nov 9, 2007)

gudday, Why are so many of the new aussies based in Victoria.
Welcome to CB unless Hughesie has invented you to get more members for his LastFM group.
If you have a website let us know, as you may have gathered we are a nosey bunch. ASk questions when you need help but don't be afraid to answer them to help the rest of us out. Use search to see if we've already done your topic to death.
How do you feel about Pirates, Gafftaper and Hughesie are involved in a major metric war and the yanks are discussing pizza. Pointless really as the best Pizza's come from South Australia but I simply can't prove it. I tried scanning one in to send to America but my computer ate it.
See you on the booth.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey men, im not normally the welcoming time but concidering your the same age as me and in the same location, which is creepy i thought i should say something.

also don't be afraid to ask anything, many times i have been in a show and wondered something and ask these great people and has an answer within the hour they are truly a great bunch of people.

and logos, no i didn't invent him and he's going to be a good boy and say that metric rules 

when gafftaper comes along, just ignore him for he is evil


----------



## loki (Nov 9, 2007)

Well i dont have a website, Metric rules and the best Pizza is made at Encore in Hastings victoria but i will get into those debates in the correct thread, thanks all for the warm welcome


----------



## Logos (Nov 10, 2007)

So we now have the Norse trickster god whose mother was a giant on this site. So how's Thor these days? Still banging around with Mjollnir?


----------



## Raktor (Nov 10, 2007)

What's that? Another vote for metric?

*Whistles gafftaper over*.

...Ha!

And Encore does make nice pizzas.

By the way, this padiwan is mine.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey guys the Metric war is over and I won. But that doesn't matter, I've seen the light and I'm all about Cubits now. If I need a smaller unit of measurement I'm going with the horse racing folks and going to measure with Hands. Yep Hands and Cubits for me It's so easy. Just finished building a couple of flats today that were 5 cubits 2 hands high by 2 cubits 2 hands wide. Got a nice window in the top with an Elizabethan look to it. 

Welcome to the booth Loki! I'm more a fan of Audhumla the mother cow. Although Loki's snake child Jörmungand was pretty cool.

The last thing you want do is tell someone from Chicago they don't have the best pizza in the world. You might wake up in the river wearing cement shoes.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 10, 2007)

*You didn't win*, i did


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> *You didn't win*, i did


 
Oh Jeez! Here we go again !
Welcome Loki! Hope you have fun. I always get to say, " Ask what you want, answer what you can." Unless Logos beats me to it, apparently you don't have copyright laws in Oz, and he steal with impunity. I like Loki, 'though I prefer to act the part of a mysterious grey man who stalks the theatre in a floppy grey hat, and who has but one eye.


----------



## Logos (Nov 10, 2007)

So where do you stable a six legged horse and what do you do with all those **** ravens. Doesn't the guano become irritating. 

By the way Gafftaper my favourite child of Loki is Fafnir.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 10, 2007)

your all strange souls.....


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2007)

Logos said:


> So where do you stable a six legged horse ...................


 
Why, in a six legged horse stable, of course. It the always having one extra pair of horseshoes on hand that's the real pain.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 11, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> your all strange souls.....



The bigger question Hughesie is how did all these theater technicians with knowledge of Norse Mythology end up in the same internet forum.

Perhaps we need to ask Dave to create a Norse Mytholgy board down there by Off Topic and the Punching Bag.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah, that is sort of creepy

gafftaper, where the only sane ones


----------



## Logos (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't trust Gafftaper my boy, he too knows of the mysteries of Ygdrasil.


----------



## Van (Nov 11, 2007)

Logos said:


> Don't trust Gafftaper my boy, he too knows of the mysteries of Ygdrasil.


And Lo, There do I see my Father. And Lo, there do I see my Mother, and my sister, and Brother...............................


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 11, 2007)

i think it's time to highlight my tag line

""It's not the 80's any more, you can't get wasted and drive from gig to gig, we have something called OH&S now" or in your case

"It's not the 80's any more, you can't get historic and operate controlbooth, we have something called OH&S now"


----------



## Logos (Nov 12, 2007)

Van said:


> And Lo, There do I see my Father. And Lo, there do I see my Mother, and my sister, and Brother...............................


 It's been a while but

... and Lo do I see the line of my people stretching out to the begining ...

Go away Hughesie we're having fun.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 12, 2007)

great, distracted from my homework, i decided to check controlbooth, now i found myself looking at norse gods, so i can find out what you are talking about


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 12, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> great, distracted from my homework, i decided to check controlbooth, now i found myself looking at norse gods, so i can find out what you are talking about



Hey you just might learn something yet! Do be sure you check out Audhumla. The Norse explanation of the creation of man is by far the most unique on Earth.


----------



## Van (Nov 12, 2007)

And you might be fascinated to find out that the old "sword in the stone" thing actually came from a Norse story of an " Ax in an Oak". < which honestly, is much more plausible>


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 13, 2007)

This reminds me of an old rhyme:

The Thunder God took a ride
Upon his favorite filly.
“I’m Thor”, he cried.
His horse replied,
“You forgot your thaddle, thilly.”


No need to thank me.


Joe


----------



## Van (Nov 13, 2007)

jwl868 said:


> This reminds me of an old rhyme:
> 
> The Thunder God took a ride
> Upon his favorite filly.
> ...


 
Seriously, the day can only go down hill from there.


----------

